

Online Identity Calculator - shard
http://www.onlineidcalculator.com

======
CWIZO
Spoiler alert: if entering your name into google yields (on the first three
pages) results about you, your online identity is good, otherwise it is not. I
can only assume that this is useful only for people that are not able to come
to that conclusion by themself (this tool doesn't do any analysing, it just
calculates based on the answers you give them)

------
telemachos
_Our Online ID Calculator‚™ is the first and leading tool that will help you
make sense of your Google results and give you advice on how to build a
stellar online identity that's aligned with your real-world personal brand._

Yeah, I'll say it: this makes me feel old.

